# [EVDL] Mercury Capri ?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Has anyone ever converted a Mercury Capri ?
Not the Mustang/McLaren version from the early eighties.
The imported one from the early nineties.
Haven't seen the inside of one.
I love the style.
Tom Meyers

_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> EVstuff wrote:
> 
> > Has anyone ever converted a Mercury Capri ?
> > Not the Mustang/McLaren version from the early eighties.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank You !
Tom Meyers

From: "Doug Weathers" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, July 15, 2008 12:18 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Mercury Capri ?
>
>


> EVstuff wrote:
> >> Has anyone ever converted a Mercury Capri ?
> >> Not the Mustang/McLaren version from the early eighties.
> >> The imported one from the early nineties.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

EVstuff wrote:
> Thank You !
> Tom Meyers
>
> From: "Doug Weathers" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Tuesday, July 15, 2008 12:18 AM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Mercury Capri ?
> 
>>


> EVstuff wrote:
> >>
> >>> Has anyone ever converted a Mercury Capri ?
> >>> Not the Mustang/McLaren version from the early eighties.
> ...


----------



## Shizenyasuya (Oct 16, 2021)

This may be a dead thread, but this is exactly the car I want to convert. I had a gorgeous (IMHO) 1994 XR2 all through college, and I loved that car so much. I would buy it again in a heartbeat for the fun of the turbo, but I currently drive a prius prime (which is great for day to day) but I want to start a project car, and I'm looking into converting a 90s capri. I've never done an electric conversion before, so I registered here to learn some of the ins and outs of EV conversions. My first question is whether it would be better to get a manual or automatic for the purposes of a conversion car, or if it doesn't matter at all. Anyway, I hope I'm not the only one who still has an affinity for the cute '90s capris.


----------

